# good places to surf fish around miami?



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

im gonna head down to miami with my folks to visit my sister in miami.
more specifically hallandale/hallandale beach.

can someone point me to some good places to fish and what gear i should mail down, like rods?

i would take a boat somewhere, but my old man is seasick.. so ya. gotta stick to land.


----------



## webb601 (Jan 10, 2007)

You've seen the thread "MONSTER Jack Crevelle", right? Well, that's 10 minutes up the street from Hallendale. 

I'd be gettin' in touch with Airnuts.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

What he said. Also don't neglect the pier fishing at Dania Pier and Anglin's Pier both too far north from Hallandale.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

oo. looks interesting now. now gear. what to send down. =T


----------



## repair5343 (Jul 8, 2001)

Pier rods and heavy fresh water gear thats what most people use,


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Eric--I made a mistake when I was typing. That was supposed to say those piers are NOT too far north of Hallandale. 

Sorry.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

ya. my sis tells me i can walk there from her place.


sigh pier fishing.. is my making me regret clearing out all my 9-10' 2pc rods. LOL


----------



## Frogfish (Nov 6, 2007)

9-10' rods are bane on the pier. You'll be getting all sorts of nasty looks if you're swinging around those big rods. My pier rods are all 7-8'.

Another good area to surf fish is John U Lloyd State Park. There's a reef that's about 100 yds off the beach.


----------

